# antique gun at gun buy back found



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blog...-buy-back-022155231--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Cool stuff!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Holy cow!

I'm always telling the wife there's alot of neat old pieces being turned in at those things.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I can't understand why people just don't take their guns to a gun store first or just ask a family member.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

some people are so fearful of the hype and mystery of guns, they just want to be rid of them. The media demonizes firearms on a nearly daily basis. The more educated someone becomes on firearms the more reasonable their attitude towards them gets.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I'd love to find one of those laying around !!!!! Saw a documentary a few years ago about the weapons of the Nazi regime & this model was in there and was very highly regarded. Mostly specialized troops like storm troopers or soldiers guarding Hitler got them due to the limited numbers. That need to be in a museum somewhere.


----------

